# Babies and color pattern question.



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Do the babies develop the same colors of their parents, or can they look like previous family members? lol


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Genetics*

Doves and Pigeons can carry hidden genes from previous generations so unexpected colors, which differ from the parents, are always possible. I had 2 fawn (brown) Ringneck Dove parents produce 2 white babies, meaning both parents had recessive white genes in their backgrounds.


----------



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a two pigeons which of normal pigeon color (Female) and white color (male) what should be the possible color for the squabs


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Lefty07 said:


> Doves and Pigeons can carry hidden genes from previous generations so unexpected colors, which differ from the parents, are always possible. I had 2 fawn (brown) Ringneck Dove parents produce 2 white babies, meaning both parents had recessive white genes in their backgrounds.


Only the Fawn male can carry the White gene...not the Fawn female. She can carry only the recessive genes...Ivory, Pied, Rosy, Albino, and Crested. Wild Type, Fawn and White are sex linked genes...so the 2 White offspring you got out of your Fawn pair where females.

Dawn


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

scmona said:


> Do the babies develop the same colors of their parents, or can they look like previous family members? lol


learn dove genetics.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm anxious to see what we get.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

So my white female mated with my pied male, what color pattern would they produce? I looked up the patterns but It is like algebra trying to figure it out. lol


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Doves1111 said:


> Only the Fawn male can carry the White gene...not the Fawn female. She can carry only the recessive genes...Ivory, Pied, Rosy, Albino, and Crested. Wild Type, Fawn and White are sex linked genes...so the 2 White offspring you got out of your Fawn pair where females.
> 
> Dawn


I think you mean the hens can only carry the autosomal recessive genes  Are dilute and white alleles? I assume so based on their genetic symbols, dilute being the more dominant of the two (although both are still recessive to wildtype).


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

scmona said:


> So my white female mated with my pied male, what color pattern would they produce? I looked up the patterns but It is like algebra trying to figure it out. lol


Pied is recessive. Assuming you white hen doesn't carry pied, then you won't get any pied birds out of the pair. If she does, you'll get some pieds in both sexes. If your cockbird is carrying white, then you'll get some whites in both cocks and hens. If either bird is carrying other modifiers then the color of the pieds can change.

Just based on my super minimal dove genetics knowledge. It isn't as fun as pigeon genetics


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

hardy said:


> I have a two pigeons which of normal pigeon color (Female) and white color (male) what should be the possible color for the squabs


For pigeons it is different. So I'm guessing by "normal color" you mean wildtype, which is a blue bar hen.
What you'll get, depends entirely on what the cockbird is underneath the white. In pigeons, recessive white is autosomal, not sex-linked, and masks the color. So it could also be a blue bar, genetically, but because of the recessive white, it appears white instead. It could literally be anything underneath the white, even solid black. But you won't know until you breed them and find out. If you get any ash-reds, you'll know he is ash-red underneath. If you get more blues, you'll know he is carrying blue (or actually blue, if no ash-reds are produced). If you get browns (which would be hens), then you'll know he is brown underneath (and may or may not produce blues as well). Etc, etc. If the hen he is mated to is carrying recessive white, you will get more white children from them.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I think you mean the hens can only carry the autosomal recessive genes  Are dilute and white alleles? I assume so based on their genetic symbols, dilute being the more dominant of the two (although both are still recessive to wildtype).


Sorry...I always leave out the word autosomal...but yes...autosomal recessives genes is correct. Dilute/Blond and White are alleles. White being recessive to Blond...and both being recessive to dark/Wild Type. 

Here is some excellent information on Ringneck Dove genetics...
http://ringneckdove.com/Wilmer's WebPage/Gen_rn/Gen_RN/PAGE06.HTM

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/geneticarticles.htm

When I was learning Ringneck Doves genetics...I found this chart to be most helpful. John leaves out the word autosomal too... 
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/simplebreedingcombinations.htm

Dawn


----------

